
A warning about Venmo - macguy
A friend (who I later found out had two Venmo accounts) sent me a payment and now Venmo has deleted both of our accounts.  They sent an email that said: 
After reviewing your account activity, we have found that your actions and activity have been in violation of this agreement, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vemnmo.com&#x2F;w&#x2F;legal&#x2F;us-user-agreement
As a result, your account has been permanently deactivated and we regret to inform you that we can no longer offer you Venmo service.  Please be aware that any future contact or inquiries will not be answered and that this matter will be considered closed upon your receipt of this email.<p>I tried contacting them and they won&#x27;t respond.  They literally deleted my account because someone else violated their terms of service.  After the Paypal acquisition they are acting exactly like Paypal did in the early days.
======
sjc_native1980s
Bullshit: no due process.

------
imaginenore
It says _" your actions and activity have been in violation of this
agreement"_. Why do you say _" they literally deleted my account because
someone else violated their terms of service"_?

~~~
macguy
Receiving money from someone does not require any action. They deleted my
account because someone else sent me money and that person had more than one
account. The fact that they said that I violated their terms of service does
not in fact make it so.

~~~
sjc_native1980s
Seems a bit kindergarten to punish sender and receiver when only one allegedly
may have broken their "rules" and flaunt ignoring both: how to lose customers.
I guess, post-merger, they don't care about optics.

